# best wood for outdoor projects



## TDW (Mar 25, 2010)

My wife wants me to build her a pergola. Can anyone tell me the best wood for my area which is humid and hot in the summers, I live in Kentucky. I was thinking of cedar but how do I treat the cedar? Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

I live in Kentucky.
I use Eastern Red Cedar for outdoor projects.
One finish for cedar that I like is Sikkens Cetol.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Western Red Cedar is the wood of choice in my neck of the woods (Oklahoma). There are many clear and tinted sealers out there to choose from. I've used "Behr" and "Superdeck" sealers with good results.


----------



## andy6645 (Apr 10, 2009)

If you like a "light" color to the wood try cypress. Excellent outdoor wood.

Andy
Norton, MA


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In my opinion, the very best wood for withstanding weather is ipé. My deck and all my outdoor furniture is ipé. It is all over 10 years old and it shows no signs of weathering. It will last longer than I will.

It is heavy, dense and hard. Yes, it is hard on tools, but they can be re-sharpened.

Using a protective finish is optional. It will last with or without a protective finish. The difference is that without a protective finish, it will go gray (which I like).


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Redwood has always been considered one of the top wood choices for outdoor use. Its probably harder to find new but maybe worth a try.

I got lucky and knew a guy who was tearing down a huge Redwood deck at his house. I grabbed all the lumber and reclaimed it. Very nice lumber.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Red Cedar or, if cost is no issue, of course there's always Teak. Either will finish well with Cetol and both will weather beautifully silver grey if left alone.


----------

